# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > उपभोक्ता जागरुकता >  Mutual Fund और आप के सवाल

## philogynist

Mutual Fund  और आप के सवाल

----------


## nirsha

> Mutual Fund  और आप के सवाल


मित्र        बहुत अच्छा सूत्र .......कृपया पहले बेसिक जानकारी  दें

----------


## philogynist

Mutual  fund  ki इस वेब साईट को देखें

http://www.amfiindia.com/




> मित्र        बहुत अच्छा सूत्र .......कृपया पहले बेसिक जानकारी  दें

----------


## philogynist

आप अपनी सभी investment  की total  value  देखना चाहतें अपने registered  Email  Id  पर

https://www.karvymfs.com/platformservice/

https://www.karvymfs.com/karvy/

----------


## philogynist

Mutual Fund -  Concept, Organisational Structure, Advantages and Types            

http://www.amfiindia.com/showhtml.aspx?page=mfconcept

----------


## philogynist

History of the Indian Mutual Fund Industry            

http://www.amfiindia.com/showhtml.aspx?page=mfindustry

----------


## navneet01

दोस्त philogynist जी....... आप से बहुत सारी  जानकारी की उम्मीद थी .......कृपया सूत्र आगे बढाएँ

----------


## philogynist

SIP  में INVESTMNET  करने पर FREE  DEATH  INSURANCE  भी मिलता है लेकिन  ये कुछ AMC  ही ऐसा cover  देती है और वो भी सिर्फ SIP  पर with  some   conditions

----------


## philogynist

SIP GUIDE

http://iconceptindia.com/tata_mf/amc...P-Guide01.html




> दोस्त philogynist जी....... आप से बहुत सारी  जानकारी की उम्मीद थी .......कृपया सूत्र आगे बढाएँ

----------


## philogynist

*What is a mutual fund?* 
A *mutual fund* is an investment vehicle that  pools money from investors and invests the money in stocks, bonds, short-term  money-market instruments, other securities or assets with a predetermined  investment objective. The combined holdings the *mutual fund*  owns are known as a portfolio. The fund manager trades the portfolio's contents,  sometimes called its underlying securities, realizes capital gains or losses and  collects dividend or interest income.
Fund ownership is denoted in units, and each unit represents an investor's  proportionate ownership of the fund's holdings and the income those holdings  generate. The price of units fluctuates daily in relation to its net asset  value, which is calculated based on the total value of the fund divided by the  number of units currently issued and outstanding.
A *mutual fund* can make money for its unitholders in two  ways: the *mutual fund* can pay dividends or the *mutual  fund* value can rise in value. The *mutual fund* also can  decrease in value.
*Mutual Funds* have become a widely popular and effective way  for investors to participate in financial markets in an easy, low-cost fashion,  while muting risk characteristics by spreading the investment across different  types of securities, also known as diversification.
*Mutual Funds* can play a central role in an individual's  investment strategy. They offer the potential for capital growth and income  through investment performance, dividends and distributions under the guidance  of a portfolio manager who makes investment decisions on behalf of  *mutual fund* unitholders.
In recent years, *mutual funds* have evolved to include a  variety of sectors, investment strategies and structures to accommodate the  objectives and risk tolerance of a wide range of investors.

----------


## love.15

बहुत बढ़िया जानकारी हे मित्र

----------


## philogynist

*Account statement*
A document similar to a bank account  statement that indicates the mutual fund units owned. A statement is issued each  time the investor carries out a transaction

----------


## philogynist

*What is Gold ETF?**What is Gold ETF?*
 Exchange Traded Funds ("ETFs") are open-ended funds that trade on a stock  exchange just like the shares of an individual company. Unlike the share of a  company, each unit of an ETF represents a portfolio of stocks. So it is similar  to a unit of an open-ended mutual fund but with a big difference. The difference  between an ETF and an open-ended mutual fund is that the units of an ETF trade  on an exchange. So the investor can trade in the ETF during market hours and the  units can be sold short or margined just like shares.
 Another difference between ETFs and mutual funds is the type of  management. Mutual funds employ an  active management strategy wherein the fund manager  actively chooses the portfolio of stocks and manages them in an endeavour to  outperform the fund's benchmark. However, ETFs employ a passive management  strategy because they are generally designed to closely track the performance of  a specific index. So the fund manager creates the portfolio based on the  composition of the benchmark index the ETF is supposed to track and then  passively manages the portfolio to ensure that the composition of ETF mirrors  the benchmark at all times. There could be slight deviations from this strategy  at times if the fund manager feels it is necessary to outweigh or underweigh  certain stocks with respect to the benchmark in order to achieve a better return  than the benchmark.

*Advantages of ETF:*ETFs are supposed to be tax efficient because there have a lower churn of  the portfolio owing to the passive management strategy.ETFs can be traded during market hours and can be sold short or margined.ETFs have a lower management cost than conventional mutual funds because  ETFs do not have to bother about shareholder accounting. Mutual funds have to  spend a considerable amount of time and effort in complying with shareholder  accounting processes.
*Disadvantages of ETF:*Even though ETFs are designed to track an underlying benchmark index, they  may not exactly mirror the performance of the index owing to certain management  costs charged by the fund.Since ETFs are passively managed, they can not provide an active return over  the benchmark during upmarket moves unlike actively managed mutual funds where  the fund managers is constantly trying to beat the benchmark.ETFs have a lower management cost than conventional mutual funds because  ETFs do not have to bother about shareholder accounting. Mutual funds have to  spend a considerable amount of time and effort in complying with shareholder  accounting processes.
*Gold ETF:*Gold ETFs are exchange traded funds that are meant to track closely the price  of physical gold. So gold ETF lets you own gold in your dmat account. Each unit  of the ETF lets the investor own 1gm of gold without physically owning it. Thus  investing in a gold ETF provides the benefit of liquidity and marketability  which are a limitation of owning physical gold. Gold ETF is liquid because you  can trade in it at any time during market hours. Gold ETF is marketable because  you can trade any amount in it just like a normal stock including short selling  and buying on margin. Owning gold ETF also is cheaper than owning physical gold  because it has no cost of carry (the cost of storing physical gold).

----------


## philogynist

*Growth funds*
Mutual funds with a primary investment  objective of long-term growth of capital. Unlike income, which is somewhat  regular and consistent in most cases, growth is much less certain. Growth  investments, however, usually outpace the returns on income investments over the  long-term (five to ten years, or longer). It invests mainly in common stocks  with significant growth potential.*Balanced funds*
A mutual fund scheme with an investment  objective of both long-term growth and income, through investment in stocks and  bonds. Generally 60% is invested in stocks and 40% in bonds , in order to obtain  the highest returns consistent with a low risk strategy.*Equity*
A type of security representing part ownership in a  company/ corporation. Common stocks, preferred stock, and convertible stock are  types of equity securities, but debt securities are not, as they do not  represent ownership.*Equity Schemes*
A scheme that invests primarily in stocks  while seeking to provide relatively high long-term growth of capital.
*Liquid Funds /Money Market Funds*
Funds investing only in  short-term money market instruments including treasury bills, commercial paper  and certificates of deposit. The objective is to provide liquidity and preserve  the capital
 
Index Fund
A fund that tries to mirror the performance of an index by investing in securities making up that index. (note: it is not possible for investors to actually invest in the actual index, such as the BSE 30). This is a passive management style which normally results in lower management fees.

----------


## philogynist

धन्यवाद् मित्र  




> बहुत बढ़िया जानकारी हे मित्र

----------


## philogynist

A-Z OF Mutual Fund

http://www.dspblackrock.com/resources/Glossary.aspx

----------


## ingole

*बहुत ही बढिया जानकारी है...दोस्त, कुछ दिनों पहले मुझे इसी विषय पर एक प्रेजेंटेशन देना था तब मैं पूरे नेट पर बड़ी मेहनत के बाद ही इतनी जानकारी जुटा पाया था. यहाँ पर एकसाथ इतनी बढिया जानकारी  एवं लिंक देने के लिए तहे दिल से शुक्रिया.*

----------

